# Just won a Savic Cambridge on ebay for 99p.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I noticed one yesterday not too far away from me so bid on it and I've just won it for 99p - it looks great.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> I noticed one yesterday not too far away from me so bid on it and I've just won it for 99p - it looks great.


Well done, but the trouble with getting more cages is you get tempted to get more critters to fill the cage. What critter are you going for?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> I noticed one yesterday not too far away from me so bid on it and I've just won it for 99p - it looks great.


Well done you!....:thumbsup:

I have1 of them lying out my back door.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Well done, but the trouble with getting more cages is you get tempted to get more critters to fill the cage. What critter are you going for?


I think I'm going to put Tommy my male Russian in it because he's a little fatty and could do with some exercise going up and down the ladders.:laugh:

Have you put Spike in her new cage yet?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> I think I'm going to put Tommy my male Russian in it because he's a little fatty and could do with some exercise going up and down the ladders.:laugh:
> 
> Have you put Spike in her new cage yet?


No, I'll have to wait till the babies are too big to get through the bars, assuming I don't fill it with with someone else first .


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> No, I'll have to wait till the babies are too big to get through the bars, assuming I don't fill it with with someone else first .


Oh yes I forgot she has babies now.

I keep thinking what sort of hamster would look good in that Cambridge. My o/h would kill me if he knew I was thinking that.:laugh: I told him that the Chinese would be the very last hamster. and he believed me.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I've got it and it's brilliant. Just given it a good scrub and it's drying in the sun. Well worth 99p I think. Well I told my o.h to give them a bit more if it was in good nick so he gave her £5 for the kids to get an ice cream with.:laugh:
It's got a few bits where the paint is missing where the cage has been gnawed but for 99p (well £5.99) I can't complain.:laugh:

There is one on ebay now and the bidding starts at £15 and buy it now price £25 and they have had quite a few critters in it and made a hole in it to put a tube in. It hasn't got the house or the original ladders or wheel either. I would most definitely not pay anything like £25 for that. It's got chew marks too.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats nice... still a bargin!..:yikes: well done


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Well I've got it and it's brilliant. Just given it a good scrub and it's drying in the sun. Well worth 99p I think. Well I told my o.h to give them a bit more if it was in good nick so he gave her £5 for the kids to get an ice cream with.:laugh:
> It's got a few bits where the paint is missing where the cage has been gnawed but for 99p (well £5.99) I can't complain.:laugh:
> 
> There is one on ebay now and the bidding starts at £15 and buy it now price £25 and they have had quite a few critters in it and made a hole in it to put a tube in. It hasn't got the house or the original ladders or wheel either. I would most definitely not pay anything like £25 for that. It's got chew marks too.


How lovely of your hubby to do that. xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

What exactly is a savac please


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Savic is the company name, Cambridge is the style of cage.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Savic is a company that makes toys and cages for small animals and rabbits/guinea pigs 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> How lovely of your hubby to do that. xx


Well we aren't actually married yet. We are thinking about it though cos we have been together for the last 13 years.:laugh: and we have an eight year old daughter together (I also have two teenagers, a boy aged 18 and a girl 17 and he's a fantastic stepdad and treats them all like his own.)


----------

